# Film X...



## golf (18 Décembre 2004)

Pourquoi les films érotiques s'appellent-ils des films X ?

?
??
???

Parce que le premier a été tourné avec une blonde et elle a signé...


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les films érotiques s'appellent-ils des films X ?
> 
> ?
> ??
> ...



tu te trompe pas de sujet Alain ?


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2004)

Quelle sagacité


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

Alain !!! ton fils utilise ton compte en douce  !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2004)

Moi je m'inquiète !

  je profite de l'occasion (merci Golf  ) ...pour m'exprimer ...


    Mais que se passe-t-il sur MacG ??? 

 Zebig, devient de plus en plus violent, il tape sur les jeunes, sur les commerciaux ... et voilà ti pas que Golf se met à créer un sujet, qui ne peut que dégénérer et devenir lieu de flood ! 


    Mais que se passe-t-il donc ???? 



    ben* rien*  ! :mouais:  voila le problème *il ne se passe rien *et on se fait ...


    PS :


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Zebig, devient de plus en plus violent, il tape sur les jeunes, sur les commerciaux ... et voilà ti pas que Golf se met à créer un sujet, qui ne peut que dégénérer et devenir lieu de flood !



on peu pas dire que c'est la faute au printemps


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

a tiens, j'ai une photo de goif qui sourie


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Alain !!! ton fils utilise ton compte en douce  !



On lui avait pourtant dit d'éviter les mélanges de Morgon et de Brouilly


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> On lui avait pourtant dit d'éviter les mélanges de Morgon et de Brouilly



non, je ne suis pas la fils caché de golf


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Décembre 2004)

L'histoire est décidement pavée de blonde


----------



## Yip (19 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens, j'ai une photo de goif qui sourit




On voit bien que c'est un fake, elle est toute floue...


----------



## golf (19 Décembre 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> On voit bien que c'est un fake, elle est toute floue...


Fake toi même le cake :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## House M.D. (19 Décembre 2004)

Paf, I'm back ! 

Nanan, je faisais que passer...


----------



## Spyro (19 Décembre 2004)

non rien


----------



## VKTH (19 Décembre 2004)

Bon ben... c'est un peu génant... je... je voudrais commencer ma collection... Qu'est-que vous avez ? Toute une armoire ????  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: :love:

   

Sinon ben le X c'est le Chromosome ?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2004)

C'est bien ici pour les films X?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

Peut-être pour rester dans un cinéma anonyme


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2004)

en tout cas ça paye bien


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas ça paye bien



tu veux monter une boite de production ?


----------



## VKTH (19 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux monter une boite de production ?



C'est toi le producteur ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

ben , bon pourquoi on les appelle x ?  

a cause de mot seXe!!  et vu que on filme toujours au "milieu"  
ils ont  pris la lettre correspondante !!!


----------



## golf (19 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ici pour les films X?





			
				LeMatin.ch a dit:
			
		

> Galipettes salaces en public
> PORNO Un producteur bernois innove. Des spectateurs ont déboursé 100 francs pour assister au tournage d'un film X: une première!...


 
Macounette, si c'est pas trop t'obliger, tu peux vérifier, puisque c'est par chez toi si c'est supermoquette ou bassman qui est en tournée en ce moment, j'ai plus leur planning


----------



## golf (19 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...mot seXe... et vu que on filme toujours au "milieu"
> ils ont  pris la lettre correspondante !!!


Mais oui, mais oui  :mouais: et le "s" c'est parce qu'il y en a plusieurs


----------



## golf (19 Décembre 2004)

Et qu'en pense fiffille de tout ça


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et qu'en pense fiffille de tout ça



Elle s'entraine depuis des mois pour son premier film


----------



## pixelemon (19 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Elle s'entraine depuis des mois pour son premier film


 discourtois ?


----------

